# Prompt vote: April 2022



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 24, 2022)

Picture 1






Picture 2





Picture 3





Picture 4





Picture 5





Long prompt
"On an alien world, inexplicably inhabited by perfectly normal humans, titanic cannon point skywards: God Guns made by ancient, rabidly atheist civilization. Now they're powering up. Who activated them and why?"


----------

